# beany and sam



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

as some of you may have read, in the general topics section i posted a topic called i feel so angry and upset, if any of yous were reading ti you will have noticed that i brought home 2 beautiful boys from the horrible shop. i have named them beany and sam  they are very very thin and underweight, when i give them a little tub of water, as they seemed to have difficulty with the bottle, they picked up the water with their hands and drank from their hands, they have very little knowledge, if anyone has any idea of how old these boys are then please let me know  the woman in the shop said they were 7 weeks nd theyve been in the back for 4 weeks but this would mean they were taken off their mother at just 3 weeks old and fed on the shops horrible solid food  the woman said they hadnt been handled since theyd came into the shop and no one wanted to touch them which i thought was horrible but surprisingly, although beany is very nervous, sam has been coming to me well and is desperate to explore the room hes in, as you can see in the fourth photo 

i gave them fruit and veggies at first which they didnt eat so i tried them with some coleslaw, it was the only stuff we had in the house that was watery and the shops were closed by this time, they lapped it up and even ate the little bits of carrot, the next day i bought some baby food for them which beany seems to like but sam isnt so fond. i tried them with ham as i know waldo and peppin love it and as you can see in the second picture of beany he appreciated it very much  





































they are alot smaller than they look in the photos, not even the size of my hand yet and i have very small hands lol. also id like to add that the cage they are in, although it is perfect for them for probably about a month, is only temporary untill they can join waldo and peppin in a few weeks time in their huge house


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd say they're about 3 1/2 months (my babies are 8 weeks and half the size, lol).
p.s. THEY'RE CUTE!


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

thank you, they are indeed very cute 
but i dont think they are that old. the pictures do seem to make them look bigger than they are but theyre only about half the size of my hand. waldo and peppin my other boys are only just over 4 months, and they are at least 3 times the size of them.


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

5 days ago mine turnd 2 mnths and they are a little bigger so i say like 1 mnth and a half 



what store did you get them at?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Gizmo at about 6 weeks old:









Approx a week later meeting Spike and Max - you can see the size difference is huuuuge lol. So I think your two may be older than what was said.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh no, they're WAY older than a stinkin' month and a half! lmao.
My boys are 2 months old now, and quite literally less than half the size of those boys. lol 
I stand by my guess of 3 and half months, 3 months being the earliest.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

judging from staces pics, i would assume theyre about 2 months old , theres near enough the same size difference between my boys and the babys are very underweight also, so maybe a little over 2 month, but i definatley dont think 3 and a half month unless they are even thinner for their age than i first assumed. thanks for your help


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

got some more photos of the babies, they are still very nervous but seem to be eating. i have been feeding them egg to try get some protein into them and fatten them up a bit. 

Here you can see them trying to figure out what that strange blanket thing is over their cage:










Tucking into some yummy food:










Little beany:










sam having a wash


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

thought i would share a little video of beany playing with his cat toy with everyone  i think hed gotten tired out after playing with it for 10 minutes before i decided to video because he was a lot more hyperactive before the camera turned on haha.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQTB4__FPTk


the crazy woman you can see on the video would be my mother


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

Awwww. They are too cute. I need to get a new card for my digital point & Shoot so I can get video of the girls.


----------

